# Anxious and panicking



## kk9 (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi
I’m type 1 on a pump, 16 weeks pregnant and feeling really low. I have history of anxiety but worked really hard with the preconception team for 5 years to become healthy enough with a good hba1c. It happened relatively quickly since we started trying but since finding out I have been feeling like this. I feel alone when I have a great supportive partner and fab close friends. I feel isolated when I am at clinic every week with a fantastic team who I trust implicitly. I feel guilty for feeling like this as I know how lucky I am. I am worried about health and diabetes but everything is going really well. I just feel sad all the time. I didn’t want to tell anyone for quite a long time but then we felt not saying may be causing more stress so we did and I feel no different probably worse. I have full on panic attacks, tears that don’t stop and thoughts about running away but not hurting myself. I feel awful for my partner as I feel like I am spoiling this experience for him. I struggle when talking about it as I can’t give the anticipated happy and excited response.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jan 9, 2018)

I've sent you a private message x


----------



## Redkite (Jan 10, 2018)

Sorry to hear this.  It's not uncommon for women to be depressed during their pregnancy (not everyone is smily and bouncy like you see in glossy magazines).  Your GP, midwife or health visitor should be able to offer you some support.  The NCT website has some advice also:

https://www.nct.org.uk/pregnancy/antenatal-depression


----------



## Radders (Jan 10, 2018)

kk9 said:


> Hi
> I’m type 1 on a pump, 16 weeks pregnant and feeling really low. I have history of anxiety but worked really hard with the preconception team for 5 years to become healthy enough with a good hba1c. It happened relatively quickly since we started trying but since finding out I have been feeling like this. I feel alone when I have a great supportive partner and fab close friends. I feel isolated when I am at clinic every week with a fantastic team who I trust implicitly. I feel guilty for feeling like this as I know how lucky I am. I am worried about health and diabetes but everything is going really well. I just feel sad all the time. I didn’t want to tell anyone for quite a long time but then we felt not saying may be causing more stress so we did and I feel no different probably worse. I have full on panic attacks, tears that don’t stop and thoughts about running away but not hurting myself. I feel awful for my partner as I feel like I am spoiling this experience for him. I struggle when talking about it as I can’t give the anticipated happy and excited response.


Kk9 I am sorry you are feeling like this, it was brave of you to share it, and I hope getting your fears out in the open is helpful to you. I hope too that you can make use of the advice our friends have given in the posts above.


----------

